# Laura es uno/una de los elegidos



## pepita_pulgarcita

Hola a todos:

Una duda que nadie consigue solventar:
- Laura es uno de los elegidos
- Laura es una de los elegidos

¿Cúal de los dos es correcto? 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## for learning

pepita_pulgarcita said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Una duda que nadie consigue solventar:
> - Laura es uno de los elegidos
> - Laura es una de los elegidos
> 
> ¿Cúal de los dos es correcto?
> Muchas gracias.


 
Hola!

Para mì, que no soy filòlogo:

-Laura es una de las elegidas.
De hecho, si no estoy mal informado, ahora se puede utilizar el femenino al referirse a grupos mixtos. Es decir, podrìamos perfectamente decir "elegidas" para un grupo de chicos y chicas.
La segunda frase( de las que has propuesto) me suena mal, pero no estoy seguro de que sea incorrecta.
La primera considero que es incorrecta.

Es simplemente mi opiniòn.Un saludo. Best regards!


----------



## flljob

El género no marcado es el masculino. Si Laura es uno de todos los que han sido elegidos, y el grupo es mixto, tendría que ser:
Laura es uno de los elegidos.
Si el grupo es solo de mujeres:
Laura es una de las elegidas.

La gramática es una cosa y la grilla, otra.


----------



## Lauritamaravilla

Pepita, en mi opinión, flljob te ha dado una explicación correctísima.


----------



## for learning

Hola de nuevo!.  Hello!

I couldn`t help finding out about this question.
He consultado algunas fuentes importantes, entre ellas el diccionario panahispànico de dudas.
El ejemplo que propones, Pepita_pulgarcita es una caso de *construcciòn partitiva.*
En este tipo de construcciones hay dos elementos, el primero de ellos es un cuantificador y un segundo elemento introducido por la preposiciòn* de* que puede ser un sustantivo precedido por un determinante(como en el caso que nos ocupa) o un pronombre. El primer elemento designa la parte y el segundo el todo.
Si ambos elementos tienen flexiòn de gènero(como en el caso que nos ocupa) debe, forzosamente, haber concordancia entre ellos.
Podrìa poner varios ejemplos, pero creo que no es necesario.

Es decir, la ùnica manera posible de construir dicha frase es :
"Laura es una de las elegidas", donde sì hay concordancia de gènero.

Un saludo!. Best regards!


----------



## david.escuizo

for learning said:


> Hola de nuevo!.  Hello!
> 
> I couldn`t help finding out about this question.
> He consultado algunas fuentes importantes, entre ellas el diccionario panahispànico de dudas.
> El ejemplo que propones, Pepita_pulgarcita es una caso de *construcciòn partitiva.*
> En este tipo de construcciones hay dos elementos, el primero de ellos es un cuantificador y un segundo elemento introducido por la preposiciòn* de* que puede ser un sustantivo precedido por un determinante(como en el caso que nos ocupa) o un pronombre. El primer elemento designa la parte y el segundo el todo.
> Si ambos elementos tienen flexiòn de gènero(como en el caso que nos ocupa) debe, forzosamente, haber concordancia entre ellos.
> Podrìa poner varios ejemplos, pero creo que no es necesario.
> 
> Es decir, la ùnica manera posible de construir dicha frase es :
> "Laura es una de las elegidas", donde sì hay concordancia de gènero.
> 
> Un saludo!. Best regards!



No sé si esto es cierto pero si lo fuera, tendría que ser UNO DE LOS ELEGIDOS ya que los nombres y adjetivos en español incluyen tanto al género femenino como al masculino (los niños, los padres, etc.).


----------



## Corintio44

Laura es *uno* de los escogidos.

*Otros ejemplos*:

Laura es *un* ángel
Laura es *un* amor.
Laura es *un* desastre.

Él es *una* persona simpática.
Él es *una* molestia.
Él es *una* bendición.


----------



## chamyto

Cierto , pero en alguno de esos ejemplos el sustantivo que sigue al determinante "un" empieza por _a tónica_




Corintio44 said:


> Laura es *uno* de los escogidos.
> 
> *Otros ejemplos*:
> 
> Laura es *un* ángel
> Laura es *un* amor.
> Laura es *un* desastre.
> 
> Él es *una* persona simpática.
> Él es *una* molestia.
> Él es *una* bendición.


----------



## Corintio44

Ángel empieza por "a tónica," sin embargo, es una palabra masculina:

*ángel**.*

(Del lat. _angĕlus,_ y este del gr. ἄγγελος, mensajero).


*1. **m*. En la tradición cristiana, espíritu celeste criado por Dios para su ministerio.

*2. *m. Cada uno de los espíritus celestes creados, y en particular los que pertenecen al último de los nueve coros, según la clasificación de la teología tradicional.

*3. *m. Gracia, simpatía, encanto. _Tiene mucho ángel._

*4. *m. Persona en quien se suponen las cualidades propias de los espíritus angélicos, es decir, bondad, belleza e inocencia.

*5. *m._ Mil._ *palanqueta* (‖ barra de hierro empleada como proyectil).


----------



## Pinairun

david.escuizo said:


> No sé si esto es cierto pero si lo fuera, tendría que ser UNO DE LOS ELEGIDOS ya que los nombres y adjetivos en español incluyen tanto al género femenino como al masculino (los niños, los padres, etc.).


 
En casos así, no.

Puedes ver aquí el artículo completo del DPD: 



> [...]
> por tanto, cuando se utilizan cuantificadores con flexión de género (_uno -na, muchos -chas, varios -rias,_ etc.), *no es correcto usar el femenino en la designación de la parte y el masculino en la designación del todo,* aunque con ello se pretenda señalar que la parte aludida pertenece a un colectivo mixto: *_«Se escucharon las proposiciones de Míriam Orellana, _[...] _una de los académicos invitados»_ (_Hoy_ [Chile] 7-13.12.83); *_«Usted es una de los alumnos más brillantes de que goza la Facultad»_ (Bain _Dolor_ [Col. 1993]); debió decirse, respectivamente, _una de las académicas invitadas, una de las alumnas más brillantes._


----------



## Corintio44

¿Entonces será: una de las elegidas?


----------



## hosec

Pinairun said:


> En casos así, no.
> 
> Puedes ver aquí el artículo completo del DPD:


 

Que me perdone el DPD, pero no le veo la lógica


----------



## kreiner

Se me ocurre un caso hipotético. En el grupo de los elegidos hay cuatro varones y una mujer. El DPD nos exigiría: "Laura es una de las elegidas". Pero, en realidad, no hay elegidas, sino elegida .


----------



## Pinairun

Hombres de poca fe...


----------



## inib

Confieso no haber leído detenidamente cada comentario, y puede que me tenga que lamentarme de ello más adelante, pero si la intuición sirve para algo, a mi me gusta "Laura es UNA (ella sí que es femenina) de LOS elegidos (que puede ser un grupo mixto).


----------



## kreiner

No, Pinairun, si yo no dudo. Sólo manifiesto mi extrañeza ante esa situación concreta. Será que fui educado en el machismo, perdón, en el masculinismo gramatical .


----------



## hosec

Estoy con inib. Y sigo sin entender al DPD. Para mí, Laura es_ una_ de _los elegidos. _


----------



## Corintio44

¿Quién inventó la gramática? (pregunta retórica)


----------



## Pinairun

En España el primero que se atrevió a hacer una fue Antonio de Nebrija, creo, al mismo tiempo que se descubría América. 
La que se lio después ya es otro cantar.

Comparto vuestra extrañeza en este asunto.


----------



## capitas

Me gustan ambas:
Laura es una de las elegidas (Laura-ella)
Laura es uno de los elegidos (los elegidos ellas-ellos)


----------



## david.escuizo

Pinarium, te doy la razón y me uno a la extrañeza de la regla

Laura es una de las elegidas... Es que al decir eso suena a que el grupo era sólo de chicas, en fin...


----------



## for learning

Hola!

Después de mucho tiempo he topado con este hilo de nuevo.
Saludos.
Releyendo todo otra vez, se me ocurre un ejemplo:

"Laura es uno/a de los/las que vienen mañana".

Me parece a mí que decir "Laura es UNO de los que vienen mañana" suena fatal. Y la estructura de esta frase es similar a  aquella de la que hablamos.
Y según parece (en teoría, según el DPD y alguna entidad más, que yo no recuerdo ahora xd.. ) debe concordar la parte primera (una) con la segunda (las que vienen mañana).

(Y además, en el ejemplo que nos ocupa (u ocupaba) al decir elegidos/as nos referimos a los que efectivamente han sido elegidos/as no al grupo inicial. Sólo sabemos con esta frase que hay un mujer (Laura) entre ellos/as. Pues oye, yo creo que se merece (Laura) que usemos el género femenino.)


Saludos!
Regards!


----------



## Scalpel72

hosec said:


> Que me perdone el DPD, pero no le veo la lógica




Estoy de acuerdo en un grupo mixto de género hay femenino y masculino

Laura es *una *de los elegidos ( es claro que los demás son hombres)
Luis es *uno *de las elegidas ( es claro que Luis es uno y las demás son mujeres)
Pedro y Luis son dos de las elegidas ( dos hombres y las demás mujeres.
Si usamos la cordancia total no podríamos colegir los dos sexos.

Scalpel72


----------



## chamyto

Scalpel72 said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en un grupo mixto de género hay femenino y masculino
> 
> Laura es *una *de los elegidos ( es claro que los demás son hombres)
> Luis es *uno *de las elegidas ( es claro que Luis es uno y las demás son mujeres)
> Pedro y Luis son dos de las elegidas ( dos hombres y las demás mujeres.
> Si usamos la cordancia total no podríamos colegir los dos sexos.
> 
> Scalpel72



No estoy muy deacuerdo .
La RAE dice que en un grupo mixto el género marcado por excelencia ( pese a quien pese , y no tiene por qué ser machista ni mucho menos ) es el masculino .


----------



## Magnalp

_Laura es la única mujer entre todos los elegidos._
_Luis es el único varón entre todos los participantes._
_Pedro y Luis fueron los únicos varones entre todos los elegidos._

De otra forma, las oraciones son agramaticales y atípicas; nó-
tese que los sustantivos colectivos que se encuentran al final 
de las oraciones solo pueden referirse a grupos femeninos, 
aun cuando su género gramatical es el masculino.


----------



## Scalpel72

Magnalp said:


> _Laura es la única mujer entre todos los elegidos._
> _Luis es el único varón entre todos los participantes._
> _Pedro y Luis fueron los únicos varones entre todos los elegidos._
> 
> De otra forma, las oraciones son agramaticales y atípicas; nó-
> tese que los sustantivos colectivos que se encuentran al final
> de las oraciones solo pueden referirse a grupos femeninos,
> aun cuando su género gramatical es el masculino.




Laura es única entre los elegidos
Luis es único entre las elegidas
Pedro y Luis son únicos entre las elegidas.

Scalpel72


----------



## Irma2011

Pinairun said:


> Puedes ver aquí el artículo completo del DPD:


Gracias por el enlace, Pinairun.



kreiner said:


> Se me ocurre un caso hipotético. En el grupo de los elegidos hay cuatro varones y una mujer. El DPD nos exigiría: "Laura es una de las elegidas". Pero, en realidad, no hay elegidas, sino elegida .


Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo, kreiner. Yo creo que los académicos se han encontrado con un caso difícil de resolver y han optado por la salida más fácil: concordancia y sanseacabó. Pero no contaron con tu ‘caso hipotético’, que creo les habría puesto en un apuro. Una cosa está clara y es que el masculino es el término ‘no diferenciado’ o ‘no marcado’, como dice flljob, de la oposición masculino/femenino y, por tanto, el que se debe utilizar para referirse a un grupo mixto. El femenino nunca podría porque ese género sí tiene marca distintiva: ‘_las chicas’_ nunca se puede referir a ‘_chicos y chicas’_.



kreiner said:


> No, Pinairun, si yo no dudo. Sólo manifiesto mi extrañeza ante esa situación concreta. Será que fui educado en el machismo, perdón, en el masculinismo gramatical .


Todos hemos sido educados en este ‘machismo’, que no es tal, porque con el uso del masculino, aunque parezca una paradoja, en realidad se está dando relevancia al género femenino, que es el que está diferenciado. El masculino en estas frases se usa como una especie de género comodín, neutro, sin personalidad (gramatical, se entiende) propia. Luego es un error pensar que este uso discrimina al femenino. Aunque es curioso, ¿qué entiende todo el mundo, por ejemplo, cuando leen el letrero de _“No se admiten perr*os”*_*?*Mi perra, desde luego, movería el rabo de felicidad si yo exigiese el uso del femenino para acatar la prohibición. Y, por trasladarlo a humanos, hay alguien, una sola persona, que diga _‘Oye, creo que hoy hay reunión de vecinos/vecinas para ver si se amplía el horario de juegos a sus hijos/hijas?"_ O _“a los ciudadan*os/*ciudadan*as* *los/las* ??? tendremos informad*os*/informad*as* de lo que pase”?_



inib said:


> Confieso no haber leído detenidamente cada comentario, y puede que me tenga que lamentarme de ello más adelante, pero si la intuición sirve para algo, a mi me gusta "Laura es UNA (ella sí que es femenina) de LOS elegidos (que puede ser un grupo mixto).


A mí también, inib, porque es lo lógico. Creo que todo el mundo acepta como correcto _‘Laura está entre los elegidos’_, y el principio es exactamente el mismo.
Buen hilo, me gusta.


----------



## inib

Irma2011 said:


> Todos hemos sido educados en este ‘machismo’, que no es tal, porque con el uso del masculino, aunque parezca una paradoja, en realidad se está dando relevancia al género femenino, que es el que está diferenciado. El masculino en estas frases se usa como una especie de género comodín, neutro, sin personalidad (gramatical, se entiende) propia. Luego es un error pensar que este uso discrimina al femenino.
> *Muy buen argumento.*
> Aunque es curioso, ¿qué entiende todo el mundo, por ejemplo, cuando leen el letrero de _“No se admiten perr*os”*_*?*Mi perra, desde luego, movería el rabo de felicidad si yo exigiese el uso del femenino para acatar la prohibición.
> *La mía también.*
> Y, por trasladarlo a humanos, hay alguien, una sola persona, que diga _‘Oye, creo que hoy hay reunión de vecinos/vecinas para ver si se amplía el horario de juegos a sus hijos/hijas?"_ O _“a los ciudadan*os/*ciudadan*as* *los/las* ??? tendremos informad*os*/informad*as* de lo que pase”?_
> *Sí, mogollón de políticos. ¿Tú nunca has escuchado a Ibarretxe, por ejemplo? ¡Desesperante!*


----------



## Irma2011

*Sí, mogollón de políticos. ¿Tú nunca has escuchado a Ibarretxe, por ejemplo? ¡Desesperante!*
A él y a legiones de otros políticos. Pero yo me refería a las personas que, por no estar en ese ámbito, no tienen que echar mano de ninguna treta para ganarse votos. Aunque ¡también lo he visto en comunicaciones del Ministerio de Educación!, que como dicen por ahí, ya tiene delito. Ellos mismos, en sus conversaciones privadas, jamás hablan así, porque les llevaría todo el santo día decir la cosa más sencilla. Y es triste, porque creo que a ningún ciudadano de a pie, absolutamente a ninguno, se le habría pasado por la cabeza que hubiese ningún agravio en este uso genérico del masculino, si algunos políticos no lo hubieran adoptado como facilona arma electoral. Así se llega a sacarse de la manga palabras tan biensonantes como AMPA (Asociación de Madres y Padres de Alumnos) para designar a la tradicional y conocida ‘APA’ (Asociación de Padres de Alumnos). Sugiero que se le anteponga la ‘H’ de, por ejemplo, ‘Hermanos/as’, y ya tendremos el delito consumado.
Por supuesto que hay que defender la dignidad de las mujeres, todOS tenemos que defenderla, pero actuando de una forma mucho más inteligente para tratar de rectificar comportamientos e ideas que sí pueden ser discriminatorios.
Espero que no me corten el hilo. Esto es algo estrictamente gramatical y a propósito de lo que se pregunta en él.

Y otra vez, inib, 'olé' por tu dominio del español.


----------



## asm

flljob said:


> El género no marcado es el masculino. Si Laura es uno de todos los que han sido elegidos, y el grupo es mixto, tendría que ser:
> Laura es uno de los elegidos.
> Si el grupo es solo de mujeres:
> Laura es una de las elegidas.
> 
> La gramática es una cosa y la grilla, otra.



Esta discusión está muy interesante, pero creo que si llevamos al extremo el caso del "género no marcado", casi siempre tendríamos que decir:
"Laura es uno ...", al menos cuando forma parte de un grupo.

Laura es uno de los niños (casi siempre niños hace referencia a chicos de ambos sexos).
Laura es uno de los alumnos más descatados, etc.

Yo me inclino a pensar en la posibilidad de los subgrupos; entre los elegidos habrá elegidos y elegidas, asi que Laura será una de las elegidas.
Si alguien dice que solo hay una sola elegida, entonces puedes decir, que Laura es *la* elegida. Si no sabes si hay una o varias, entonces no importa.


----------



## Irma2011

Acabo de regresar de una de esas interminables reuniones de vecinos que había sido convocada para elegir a los miembros de la nueva junta. Menos mal que '_yo_ (soy mujer) _no fui una de las_ personas _elegidas'. _Esto resuelve el problema de elección en este caso concreto, pero no sirve ni para hablar de niños, como decía asm, ni para oraciones del tipo de _'Laura fue uno/una de los miembros elegidos del jurado',_ donde hay que decantarse por _'uno'_ o _'una'._ Yo me sigo quedando con 'una'.
Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## duvija

Laura es una de las elegidas (aunque todos los demás sean varoncitos...)


----------



## asm

duvija said:


> Laura es una de las elegidas (aunque todos los demás sean varoncitos...)




Con ese maso que tiene tu perfil no creo que se atrevan a negarlo.


----------



## duvija

asm said:


> Con ese maso que tiene tu perfil no creo que se atrevan a negarlo.


 
Hey, que también tiene un corazoncito..,


----------

